#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Resources for Teachers >  >  Activities for teaching

## barbaro

If you found any activity helpful feel free to share it.

----------


## kingwilly

^ so obviously you havent found anything helpful then?

(yet another mindless post by milkman)

----------


## barbaro

> ^ so obviously you havent found anything helpful then?
> 
> (yet another mindless post by milkman)


Thanks.

The reason why I started this thread is because on other EFL forums activities based upon say, a certain grammar point like the Present Perfect, or Possessive Adjectives are scattered all over the boards, in separate threads.

This _one_ thread can be for any question or idea, but also for an instructor the put something up and ask for suggestions to make it more adaptable, or have it improved.

Activity
Level (usually variable)
Function/Grammar point
Age 

I got the idea for _one thread_ on Activities and ideas and comments because of Mrsquirrel's thread about personal pronouns with false beginners.  

Here, instructors can just come to this thread, if they want, to find stuff.


Just MHO, 

I do appreciate your comments Willy.

----------


## cali kid

OOOHH
Activities for teaching??????

Had know idea what this thread was about by looking at the starter.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

OK - I changed the title.

Milky, perhaps you would like to start this thread off with something, then I can delete all the off-topic posts (or just all of KW/MrT's).

----------


## kingwilly

> OK - I changed the title.
> 
> Milky, perhaps you would like to start this thread off with something, then I can delete all the off-topic posts (or just all of KW/MrT's).


well that's more or less what I was trying to say (in perhaps a slightly less polite way!)

OK, I'll start.

* Activity -* Put together the sentences.  

Take a written page of notes or story from a book or just a single paragraph - photocopy it. (I find it helps to print it using large font or double spacing or enlarge it on a photocopier) 
Now using a paper slicer  ( scissors take too long ) slice the pages into thin strips of paper such that only single lines of text remain on each piece.
Place entire page/paragraph into an envelope.

Repeat as many times as you have student groups. 

The students then receive envelope of paper strips, a blank sheet of paper and a gluestick, the idea is to put the strips back together using the text as a clue.

* Level (usually variable) -* almost any level depending in what sort of text you use.

* Function* recognizing sentence structure, fosters collaborative work, problem solving, competition - can be a good icebreaker activity.
*
Age -* almost any provided they can read. I've used this with adults on workshops as an introduction to a dry topic and it always works well.

----------


## cali kid

Maybe you shouldnt have changed the name of the thread Marmite, I can think of tons of fun activities that dont have anything to do with teaching. :sexy:

----------


## kingwilly

this threads a winner then!

----------

